# Broken reel foot



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

I dropped a Penn spinning reel and broke off part of the foot that goes into the rod reel seat. Can they be fixed? Ideas.. thanks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouch.... duct tape maybe? Or a hose clamp?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Prolly gonna need to replace the body(houseing).


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Prolly gonna need to replace the body(houseing).


X2 

What model Penn reel is it?


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*reel*

Penn 550 ssg


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The frame will need to be replaced so it will not get snatched off the rod. Forget the clamp and duct tape.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

jb weld.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I would replace that whole piece if I was you. You may be able to find one on ebay, but I found one for you already. http://store.scottsbt.com/1-550G-Housing-P16105C273.aspx


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for all the tips,, I have JB Weld, so I ll try that first, before I buy the new frame,,,


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a 550, But I have a Penn 750 SS, and two (2) Mitchell 302's. I'll let you have for 40 bucks each. The Mitchell's have had the upgraded crosswind planetary gears (reverseable) done. They have been cleaned and re-greased. They work perfect and look good as well. 
If you are interested, PM me.


----------

